# New to Sailing and Sailnet



## workboots (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello everyone. I am new to sailing and new to the forums, but have seen several helpful posts so I thought I would register and become a part of the community.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Only "several"??? You are in for a treat!

Welcome to SailNet.


----------



## workboots (Jul 29, 2014)

Well I know so little I probably barely know good from bad advice. lol.

Thanks.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome! Hang on tight and enjoy the vertical learning curve that is sailing  I certainly have.


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, glad you're here, before long you'l utter those infernal words "my name is (insert here) and I sail", it is an addiction.


----------



## workboots (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## wandering.star (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome to sailnet and to sailing. What boat will you be sailing and on what waters please
Mike


----------



## workboots (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a 1989 hunter 37 which will be sailed on Kentucky and Barkley lakes for now. In a year or so who knows where we will be.


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome, this a fun place full of many opinions and advice on everything sailing, a good place to gather up some knowledge.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------

